# Enlever l'intitulé d'une appli du dock



## Deleted member 156792 (24 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Mon souci est relativement simple : Je n'arrive pas à supprimer le texte au dessus de l'icone d'application du dock.... :mouais: ... en image ca donne ca :





J'ai déja l'icone me signalant le nom de l'application, je n'ai donc pas besoin que le dock me le rappelle encore une fois.

J'ai essayé d'éditer le /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources/DockMenus.plist mais en fait cela ne concerne que le menu lorsqu'on fait un clic droit sur une appli du dock.

Sauriez vous où je peut trouver le fichier à éditer et/ou auriez-vous une astuce ?

Merci !


----------

